# Introduction to our developing heard.



## SarahSand1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all,
I hope I am in the correct section.
I have just updated my blog site on this forum, with pictures of our Tasmanian residence and our herd as well as pictures of the feral pests that I was asked about being the Tasmanian Devil and Spotted Quoll.
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=7785

Enjoy 

 to all

Sarah


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 10, 2012)

May I suggest you get and LGD. Bob looks bit like my ram Henry, ifI knew what Henry looked like sheared.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 10, 2012)

Love the sheep photos!  Those predators, not so much...I agree...a LGD may be a good investment!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't imagine having to deal with predators like that! Yikes!


----------



## SarahSand1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I can't imagine having to deal with predators like that! Yikes!


He, he, he, They just the nice ones, we won't mention King Brown Snakes, if that critter gets you and you got no antidote in the fridge, then you got 5 minutes to get to a hospital.
Aussie bush is real fun especially when the fires start. Yeppers, we have quite a few nasty critters, as to a LGD yeah right got two of the lazy moungrels, the problem being they want to guard the chickens but don't give a hoot about the sheep, just don't like them.  

 to all
Sarah


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

Very interesting stuff....those are nasty dudes that you have on your island!


----------

